# تحذير من استخدام برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر والمستخدم يبحث عن البديل



## kalimooo (19 يناير 2010)

* 18.01.2010 *

* تحذير من استخدام برنامج إنترنت إكسبلورر والمستخدم يبحث عن البديل   *





_Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift: الجهات الألمانية تحذر من وجود خلل في برنامج التصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر_

* تعمل شركة مايكروسوفت على علاج الخلل الذي أصاب إنترنت إكسبلورر في الوقت الذي ينصح فيه الخبراء باستخدام متصفح آخر، مقدمين للمستخدم في الوقت نفسه مقارنة لعيوب ومزايا البرامج المتاحة في سوق البرمجيات.*





حذر المكتب الفيدرالي الألماني لأمن المعلومات في مدينة بون الألمانية من وجود خلل في برنامج تصفح الإنترنت (إنترنت إكسبلورر). وأوضحت الهيئة الحكومية أن مستخدمي هذا البرنامج قد يتعرضون إلى حدوث خلل في حواسبهم عبر تسرب كود من برنامج الإكسبلورر إلى نظام التشغيل ويندوز. وبحسب ما صرح به المكتب الفيدرالي، فإن نسخ إنترنت إكسبلورر 6و7و8 التي توجد في أنظمة التشغيل ويندوزXP  و 7وVista تعاني من خلل لا يمكن علاجه عبر تنزيل تحديثات عبر موقع شركة مايكروسوفت. ونصح المكتب الفيدرالي المستخدمين باستعمال متصفح إنترنت آخر  مثل جوجل كروم أو فايرفوكس أو سفاري بينما قلل من أهمية  اختيار أعلى درجات الأمان في خانة أدوات انترنت إكسبلورر وذلك استنادا إلى تحليلات قام بها المكتب الفيدرالي الألماني. علاوة على نه برفع درجة الأمان سوف يصعب على مستخدمي الإنترنت فتح الكثير من المواقع الإلكترونية، كما يرى الكثير من الخبراء في هذا المجال.​ ​  يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي صرحت فيه شركة الحماية الأمنية للمعلومات "ماكافي" Mcafee  أن الهجمات التي وقعت في الآونة الأخيرة على الانترنت واستهدفت شركة جوجل وغيرها من الشركات استغلت خللا لم يكن معروفا من قبل في متصفح الانترنت لشركة ميكروسوفت. في حين تشير بعض التقارير الواردة والتي نشرت على صفحات الإنترنت ومن ضمنها موقع PC WELT  الألماني النجاح في التوصل إلى كود يحمي مستخدمي برنامج التصفح إنترنت إكسبلورر ومحرك البحث جوجل ويعالج هذا الخلل. ​ ​ *فايرفوكس منافس جديد في ساحة برامج تصفح المواقع*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  متصفح فايرفوكس مفتوح المصدر من أكبر منافسي إنترنت إكسبلورر_ جدير بالذكر، أنه حتى أواخر التسعينيات من القرن الماضي، لم يكن أمام متصفحي الانترنت مجال كبير للمفاضلة والاختيار بعد أن تفوق برنامج انترنت إكسبلورر على غريمه نيتسكيب نافيجيتورNetscape Navigator، وأصبح هذا البرنامج الذي ابتكرته شركة مايكروسوفت يتم تنزيله مسبقا على معظم أجهزة الكمبيوتر. ولم تكن إستراتيجية شركة مايكروسوفت تفتح مجالا كبيرا للتنافس في هذا المجال، ولكن بعد أن وضعت حرب برامج التصفح أوزارها، جعلت شركة نيتسكيب برنامجها مفتوح المصدر، مما سمح لمجموعة من مطوري البرامج بطرح متصفح جديد مفتوح المصدر وأزاحوا عنه النقاب عام 2004 تحت اسم "فايرفوكس".ومنذ ذلك الحين، حاز متصفح فايرفوكس على استحسان متصفحي الانترنت حول العالم، وظل يتقدم بخطوات ثابتة في جميع أنحاء العالم حتى أصبح يحتل موقع الصدارة في ألمانيا حيث يفضله 44 بالمائة من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر مقابل 37 بالمائة يفضلون برنامج إكسبلورر، حسبما كشف استطلاع للرأي أجرته مؤخرا مؤسسة فيتكاو أند ماس.​ ​ *جوجل كروم يركز على السرعة في مقابل اختصار وظائف البرامج*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  كروم يتميز بسرعته ويفتقد إلى تعدد الوظائف_ أما شركة جوجل فدخلت حلبة برامج تصفح الانترنت في عام 2008 من خلال برنامج "كروم". ويتوافر هذا البرنامج حاليا في ثلاثة إصدارات ويجري حاليا الإعداد لطرح النسخة التجريبية من الإصدار الرابع. وبالرغم  من أن برنامج كروم نفسه دائم التغير ولكن يبدو أن مطوري هذا البرنامج في جوجل يضعون نصب أعينهم هدف واحد وهو الحصول على حصة من سوق برامج التصفح الذي يسيطر عليه العملاقان إنترنت إكسبلورر وفايرفوكس. ويقول كلاوديو مولر من مجلة "تشيب" الألمانية المتخصصة في مجال الكمبيوتر إن برنامج كروم لن يسجل أي نقاط في حلبة تعدد الوظائف ولكنه يخطف الأبصار من حيث سرعته في تصفح شبكة الانترنت مضيفا أن كروم مجهز لهذا الغرض، وهو يتفوق على إنترنت إكسبلورر وفايرفوكس في هذا المجال. ومن مزايا برنامج كروم فعاليته في مقاومة الفيروسات والبرامج المؤذية. ومن عيوب كروم أن العديد من وظائف البرنامج تم اختصارها إلى درجة أنها كاد تكون عديمة الفائدة، ومن بين هذه الوظائف وظيفة الطباعة وكلمات لمرور وآلية التحكم في الفأرة. ​ ​ *برنامج أوبرا: أكثر من مجرد متصفح لشبكة الانترنت*​ ​ 

_Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  أوبرا مازال بعيدا عن الصدارة في عالم الإنترنت ولكنه يخلو من الثغرات الأمنية _ كما يمكن للمستخدم تصفح مواقع الإنترنت عبر برنامج أوبرا الذي يصفه البعض بأنه فريد من نوعه، حيث لا يستخدم البرنامج لتصفح صفحات الشبكة الدولية فحسب، بل يتضمن أيضا برنامج لفتح البريد الإليكتروني وآخر لاستعراض مستجدات الأخبار حول العالم، كما أضيفت إليه خاصية جديدة تحمل اسم "يونايت" التي تسمح لمستخدمي برنامج  أوبرا بتبادل الصور والنصوص المخزنة على أجهزة الكمبيوتر الخاص بهم مع أصدقائهم وزملائهم بواسطة المتصفح. ورغم الحزمة المتنوعة من الخدمات والوظائف التي يقدمها، ورغم أنه نادرا ما ينطوي على أي ثغرات أمنية، إلا أن برنامج أوبرا مازال بعيدا عن الصدارة في عالم برامج تصفح الانترنت، وربما يرجع السبب في ذلك إلى أن الإصدارات الأولي من البرنامج كانت تحتوي على العديد من المواد الإعلانية كمصدر للتمويل نظرا لأنها كانت توزع مجانا، بينما كانت النسخة الخالية من المواد الإعلانية تباع للمستخدم ولا توزع مجانا. ​ ​ (ه.إ/د.ب.أ/رويترز)​

​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي المعلومات المهمة دي

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## tenaaaa (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا كليمو علي المعلومات


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

انا فاير فوكس و نصحوني اجرب جوجل كروم كمان

شكرا عالتحذير المهم بجد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## christin (19 يناير 2010)

_*ميرسي علي التحذير والمعلومات الهامه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*_


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا ع الخبر

و انا بستعمل اوبرا من زمان

و مبحبش الانترنت اكسبلورر

الاوبرا صارووووووخ و مية مية


----------



## جيلان (19 يناير 2010)

الاوبرا تمام والفاير فوكس
بس واخدة اوى انا على اكسبلور بحسه مريح للعين

بس لو كدى يبقى بلاش منه 
ثانكس كليمو عالخبر


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2010)

*هي معلومات اكتير حلوة
شكرا اخي الحبيب

*​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2010)

الفاير فوكس حلو

ثانكس كليمو
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يناير 2010)

*

منتهى الشكر


موضوع ومعلومات راااااااائعه


ومجهود كبير



الرب يسوع معاكم



​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 يناير 2010)

انا عندى ويندوز فيستا 
مش حستعمله بقى وخلينى فى اوبرا وفاير فوكس
ميرسى للمعلومات المهمة كليمو 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*ديدي

الفاير منيحة

مشكورة لمرمورك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*روزي

تشكرات للتشجيع

الرب يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> انا فاير فوكس و نصحوني اجرب جوجل كروم كمان
> 
> شكرا عالتحذير المهم بجد
> 
> سلام و نعمه





جوجل كروم سريع

لكنه لسا ناقص

شكرا لتواجدك هنا


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

christin

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

miky4_u

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

جيلان

يس انا بستعمل الفاير

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2010)

*marcelino

يس حلو

مشكور للمرور*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2010)

ديدي

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومة جميلة

شكرا كليمو

مع انى بحب الاكسبلورير اكتر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)

تاسوني

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

يعني الخلل مش بجهازي بس؟؟
شكرا عالمعلومة


----------

